# Project TTS:SF - Installment 4, Linked-in with Neuspeed



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

This installment we wanted to do something totally different. I had a trip planned to visit with some friends in Palm Springs, which is fairly close to LA. I had also got the mod itch really bad and wanted to get some work done at the same time. It seemed like good timing so we used the TTS for the trip.

* Full Story *


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Great video there, George. These kinds of webisodes are great fun to watch and very informative.


----------



## Motzek (Sep 2, 2004)

Great work Jason!! I'm never let down. The car is looking great too.. :thumbup:


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Great stuff... I was debating on the Neuspeed pulley because i always wondered if it REALLY made any difference...


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Power measurement?*

Jason, did Neuspeed provide any kind of measurement, or did you feel any noticeable difference, from the pulley and/or discharge pipe? No harsh intended, but this seems like a lot of coin without something like a before/after dyno chart.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

FWIW, ECS has a similar pulley for slightly less.

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKII-TTS-2.0T/Search/Free_Shipping/ES6138/


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm surprised they did not pick up the P-Chip while sitting at Neuspeed HQ. 

50HP increase sounds good to me.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

uh, Jason is a little beyond a 50 hp bump.... watch for future wepisodes. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Neuspeed does offer a chip upgrade for the car but the plan was to move to an APR Stage III so he'll move up the APR ladder in stages in future installments.


----------



## egi9489 (Nov 19, 2009)

great work jason as always. cant wait for the next webisodes 'hardcore mods'!! 


* hope fourtitude wont let us wait 2 months this time. haha!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

egi9489 said:


> great work jason as always. cant wait for the next webisodes 'hardcore mods'!!
> 
> 
> * hope fourtitude wont let us wait 2 months this time. haha!


Haha! Thanks man, I appreciate it and am glad to see my MK2 TT friends are enjoying this.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

> * hope fourtitude wont let us wait 2 months this time. haha!


I know we delayed this last one due to Le Mans but otherwise we've been sticking to running them pretty much as we get them.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I know we delayed this last one due to Le Mans but otherwise we've been sticking to running them pretty much as we get them.


Definitely George, this has been a busy time for Audi and racing news, the new ones should hit more frequently from my end too. Thanks again for your support on all this my man.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

I spoke with Neuspeed today, and they are entertaining the idea of a group buy if anyone is interested I can follow up with them and we can try and line something up. Lemme know.


----------



## jamminman (Mar 21, 2010)

Definitely interested in a sway bar.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Me too!! :thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Anyone else? I can contact those guys on Tuesday to line it up for you then. I am all settled with their stuff, so this is more for you all.

Thanks-
Jason


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

iModTTS said:


> Anyone else? I can contact those guys on Tuesday to line it up for you then. I am all settled with their stuff, so this is more for you all.
> 
> Thanks-
> Jason


Hi Jason - After watching your webisode I got so excited I went ahead and ordered their RSB and link kit - if they want to retroactively include me in a group buy I'm good with that! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Well, I am glad that the Neuspeed webisode got you inspired! BTW, we still gotta find some time to meet up and film your car a bit. Its one of the best out here and it's always changing it seems!


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

iModTTS said:


> Well, I am glad that the Neuspeed webisode got you inspired! BTW, we still gotta find some time to meet up and film your car a bit. Its one of the best out here and it's always changing it seems!


Thanks for those kind words Jason - Maybe we can gtg at Streetwerke the afternoon of July 12th - I hope to finally get to APR Stage 2+. My understanding is this as far as you can go with "bolt-ons" for the non-TTS 2.0 TSFI quattro and realistically brings me about even with a stock TTS. For the non-TTS cars, you have to go to a KO4 (or larger) turbo with the cooler, appropriate software, etc to get over 300 hp - but that's an expensive committment when a chipped Stage 1 TTS gets you to the same place. Of course you are in a league of your own with 400 hp on tap. :laugh: 

2009 2.0 TT TSFI Quattro S-Line 
Quartz Grey Metallic
HRE M40 Forged Alloys painted hypersilver to match gas cap 
APR Stage 2+ software
Miltek downpipe with sports cat
AWE turbo outlet pipe
TTS catback exhasut with valance painted to match front air intakes
Gen 4 Haldex
Neuspeed rear sway bar and link kit
Eibach Superstreet coilovers 
OSIR front mask painted to match air intakes

I apologize in advance if anyone's tired of seeing these pix, but I include them to illustrate the description.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

Awesome 'sode! Wish they were longer though.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

TT412GO said:


>


Nice car.


----------



## cootscoot5 (Jul 19, 2002)

I gotta ask why he payed for the tt-s if he is going to upgrade to an apr stage 3 turbo kit?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

cootscoot5 said:


> I gotta ask why he payed for the tt-s if he is going to upgrade to an apr stage 3 turbo kit?


Stronger internals (rods/pistons) Lower compression ratio, more creature comforts and the difference between a similarly equipped 2.0t DSG Quattro was negligible. It really is an excellent stepping off point for a very powerful Stage 3 build up.


----------



## cootscoot5 (Jul 19, 2002)

OK thanks, I didn't know the tts had different internals and lower compression. Definitely makes sense then. I had't really done any research on the TTS just recently starting thinking about getting rid of my b7 and have been toying with the idea of a TTS over the new S4 or building a turbo A5 3.2


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

cootscoot5 said:


> OK thanks, I didn't know the tts had different internals and lower compression. Definitely makes sense then. I had't really done any research on the TTS just recently starting thinking about getting rid of my b7 and have been toying with the idea of a TTS over the new S4 or building a turbo A5 3.2


Looks like you just hit your 1000th post! Its a tough choice between the B8 S4 and the TTS. The TTS is more inclined to be a twisty road instrument, as it's balance is pretty remarkable, but if i had the extra cash I'd pick up a new S4 as a 2nd car for more utility, hauling peoples and things etc. 

If you have more questions while you ponder MK2 TT territory just post up, everyone in here is pretty cool, very knowledgeable and mod friendly, i've found.


----------



## cootscoot5 (Jul 19, 2002)

Ok thanks for the help! One more question, does the TTS have the chain or belt driven FSI? Have you guys been having issues with the cam followers like us guys with the FSI engine or does it have the chain driven TSI without the cam issues? Thanks for all the help, I test drove the S4 and really liked it but It has been hard to find a TTS at the dealer to test drive. I know I am going to have to order either one because there are no sprint blue of either model anywhere and I have been itching for that color ever since I sold my jazz blue mk3.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

TT412GO said:


>


Always a pleasure to see your car! Now go and order your HPA DSG flash module delivered to your door!


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

tcardio said:


> Always a pleasure to see your car! Now go and order your HPA DSG flash module delivered to your door!


Thanks for the props on the car and I absolutely hear you on the HPA DSG. I had an appointment to have the DSG flashed last September along with the Haldex upgrade - but went home empty-handed when neither would work with on the "new" TFSI 2.0 Quattro. Nik from HPA eventually got the Haldex straightened out (I needed the Gen 4 version) but I wasn't aware that Marcel had broken the code for a DSG flash on the 2.0 Quattro. So many thanks for the heads-up - Nik gets a call tomorrow!.


----------

